# What's an **EASY** way to cut 8'x2' ply in half?



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, I need to rough cut plywood sheets into 4'x2' sheets. I want to keep the grain running along the 4' length so I need to cut once length wise and once width wise.

I have a kreg rip jig so ripping a sheet into 8' x 2' sections is easy. Question is what's an *EASY* way to make a cut spiltting the 8' x 2' section into 4' x 2'? Emphasis on easy, like not having to get out a measure and draw lines, or wield around a 4' long jig.

The way I do it now is to mark 4' and use a dry wall square to draw a line across the width. I'll use the kreg rip jig to cut the 8' length and then free hand cut the width. It works but after doing it for a while it keeps nagging at me that there's an easier way.

Any thoughts?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I do it on my table saw. But, if my plywood is only 4' x 8' I can't get a full 24'' wide or 48'' long because of the saw kerf.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm rough cutting it so +/- 1/4" is good enough for me.

I've tried it on a table saw and I don't know how you guys do it. That's some hard work :hat tip:


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have an in feed table for your table saw? That helps a lot. Its all about supporting the sheet.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

A good point for owning a radial arm saw.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Pop lines with a chalk line, lay it down in the yard, and cut it freehand with a skil saw


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I was looking for a video on youtube on cutting up a sheet of plywood on a table saw. To my surprise I only found how not to do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Rip it in half. Stack the two halves with the good sides facing each other. Determine how far the blade is from the edge of the circular saw plate. Make a jig that is 2' wide with a fence attached to one end. From the fence to the end of your jig will be 48" minus that measurement from blade to edge of plate. Place jig on stack, clamp in place and slide saw against jig.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Chalk line and a good cross cut hand saw. Not the easiest, but that's the way I'd do it.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

IF you are doing a lot of these I would make some sort of jig that stops it at four feet or make it adjustable and has a built in rail to slide a Worm Drive against. You could make something out of 2x stock and ply that sits on a horse or table. I don't have any plans but it would be like a RAS but using a Circular/Worm Drive saw.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I use a Track saw for ripping and crosscutting plywood. My saw is a fairly cheap Scheppach saw, which is the same as the Grizzly.

If I were you, I would make a simple ripping jig. Search you tube. It is a board with another short piece that the saw would ride against. Make the bottom board wider that the saw blade. First pass with the saw will cut the bottom to the exact width between the blade and the little fence. Here is one video.

Line up your jig on your cross marks. Clamp if you need to and make your cut.
I would stack 'em two deep and cut both at the same time.

Hope this helps and didn't just confuse ya.
Mike


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Have the guy at the lumber yard do it for you. Big-box stores usually allow one cut per sheet. If you schmooze the cutting guy I'll get a couple of more cuts…
I bought a sheet of oak veneer once and the blade on the panel saw shredded the heck out of it.
I pointed it out and the cutting guy agreed and changed to a sharper blade. He gave me a "deal" on the shredded panels.
A fiver helps too…


----------

